# Extraction problem with gaggia Classic (doseage in basket)



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I am experiencing problems with extraction from my gaggia Classic. Coffee is basically coming out too fast despite the grind setting being about right. I am filling the basket to the top and levelling off but think there is some channeling during extraction.i used to weigh out the beans rather than filling to the top and got good results this way. However I do not have scales at the moment and seen videos of baristas using the 'filling to top and levelling' method and would like to master this technique. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions to fix the issue? Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hi what is the coffee you are Using please .....and the grinder...

If you want to get an idea of whether the " grind is right " its good idea to get a consistent amount in the basket each time

Levelling off will not achieve a consistent dose each time ( especially if you change coffees and or the grind size )

I really would suggest getting some scales again to weigh your coffee in and out , beyond that you will be making adjustments to the grind size , which will effect how much there looks like there is in a basket ....which will effect if a shot is too slow or too fast..

Channeling is normally a function of the way the coffee is distributed in the basket, some areas have more coffee than others and the water is coming though the path of least resistance

So short answer buy some scales...they are £5


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Using beans but its off the shelf so probably not very fresh which probably explains the results I am getting. But I remember having the same issue with fresh beans. I think I'll go back to weighing the coffee. However, could an alternative option be to set an appropriate grind for a full basket levelled off? Could this produce better results? Previously I found 15-16g to give good results using Rave coffee beans from London but the puck was always wet. I have heard a dry puck is "in theory" supposed to be better; but can this not only be achieved if the basket is filled and levelled off. Bit naïve on this but its been giving me sleepless nights thinking about it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dont worry about the puck over what's actaully in the cup.....

Fresh coffee , and a consistent weighed dose that fits your basket dose , will help. ...What's the grinder?


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Its a porlex tall hand grinder







but in its defense it has produced pretty good results when weighing the beans. the unpredictable element is the taste of the coffee but I think that is mostly down to the temp of the water during extraction. When the espresso tastes rubbish I just add milk. I know I need to upgrade the grinder but currently overseas long term so may need to get something small and cheap like an iberital MC2 in the meantime.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grind finer or tamp harder until you get some new scales to check dose weights


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's another thought... I wonder if by overfilling your PF the shower screen might now be interfering with your puck as it expands?

There's an easy test. Grind, sweep and tamp as normal then put a 5p coin on your puck and lock it into the group. Take it out again and see if you have anything more than the most delicate coin impression in your puck.

If so, you probably don't have enough clearance between puck and shower screen. That will lead to uneven expansion as the puck wets which may well cause channeling.


----------

